# Can goats eat cannabis?



## Wolf Flower

Now that California along with several other states have legalized marijunana for medical use, I wonder if it's safe for those who grow their own plants to give goats the leaves, stalks, etc.

And would it effect the milk of dairy goats?

Have there been any studies on this? Anyone have personal experience? PM if you like.


----------



## deafgoatlady

I have no idea about this. It sound weird to give cannabis to the goat and I wondered if it will make them feel high. EEKK. I hope someone let you know. I dont know nothing about that part..


----------



## Minelson

I'm wondering about too...There is a lot of it "wild" around here. My horse likes it and doesn't seem to get stoned or anything when he grabs some bites off the trail. But I don't think the wild stuff has any potency.


----------



## Idahoe

I almost bought a place in Idaho that was a pot farm ten years or so before. The ground was COVERED in little bitty pot plants (it was the beginning of May). The real estate guy said by this time they had degenerated into "hemp" and that the deer loved them and the previous owner said the deer kept them all down.

Pot leaves have to be burnt to get THC out of them, so raw leaves are just leaves.


----------



## chamoisee

Goats will eat cannabis, according to a pothead I once knew of who was trying to grow his own. I think he was so ticked that he didn't pay attention to how it affected the goats!


----------



## Wolf Flower

Minelson said:


> I'm wondering about too...There is a lot of it "wild" around here. My horse likes it and doesn't seem to get stoned or anything when he grabs some bites off the trail. But I don't think the wild stuff has any potency.


I was surprised to hear of cannabis growing wild in the Dakotas, but DH is from there and he confirms that it's all over the Black Hills and the deer love to eat it. He says that's why they're always standing in the middle of the road staring stupidly at your headlights.


----------



## Minelson

Wolf Flower said:


> I was surprised to hear of cannabis growing wild in the Dakotas, but DH is from there and he confirms that it's all over the Black Hills and the deer love to eat it. He says that's why they're always standing in the middle of the road staring stupidly at your headlights.


LOL! Just what we need to be known for...stoned deer. 

Here is a picture of what we had growing on our property when we moved in. And the state land that we ride in has acres of it this size and bigger!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## Wolf Flower

Helianthus said:


> Goats will eat cannabis, according to a pothead I once knew of who was trying to grow his own. I think he was so ticked that he didn't pay attention to how it affected the goats!


Right! I know they WILL eat it, but goats will eat a lot of things that aren't necessarily good for them. I haven't been able to glean much information by Googling except that cannabis isn't *toxic* to goats. Nothing about how it would effect the milk, though. 

Does THC come through the breastmilk in human mothers? I was about to say I can't imagine a woman smoking marijuana during breastfeeding, but... yeah, I can imagine it. 

Of course, an animal with a rumen metabolizes things much differently than a human. I'm thinking that if people discovered a cannabis-fed animal will give THC-laced milk, there would be people doing it on purpose and selling the milk at a premium.

Did I just give myself a business idea?


----------



## swamp man

Wolf Flower said:


> Now that California along with several other states have legalized marijunana for medical use, I wonder if it's safe for those who grow their own plants to give goats the leaves, stalks, etc.
> 
> And would it effect the milk of dairy goats?
> 
> Have there been any studies on this? Anyone have personal experience? PM if you like.


Hiya', stranger.

What grows wild is nearly devoid of THC, and won't get your goats (or anyone else) high....at all. That's all Sativa strains left over from hemp farms, with genetics for growing large, and growing strong fibres for rope, paper, etc.

What the stinkfoot clan grows to smoke are Indicas, hybrids, and Sativas introduced from outside of the USA.

...and this is all heresay and whatnot, and even if it warn't, the staute of limitations is cashed, and I don't do that anymore, aaight?

But it's like this....

If someone were to grow medicinal nuggs, they'd be growing strains heavy in THC, and it wouldn't be a good idea to feed the goats any part of a FEMALE plant once the plant has gone into reproductive (bud growin') cycle and the trichomes have started to develop, and the goat might refuse it, anyway. Deer and rabbits loooooove eatin' yer dope, but from what I've seen, they avoid it altogether once it starts to develop potency cuz they know better.

If someone were to plant from seed, they'd end up with at least some male plants, which need to be eliminated, and they'd be just fine to give the goats, bein' as how they don't produce much THC.

BUT!!...if somebody was to be so bold as to grow medicinal, legal, reefer, they'd be better off not to plant from seed, and just plant from cuttings to ensure good genetics and be virtually gauranteed of an all-female crop.


----------



## Idahoe

You can't get THC from pot leaves unless they are burned (and, well, smoked). Heat releases the THC. You can't make pot brownies without cooking the leaves to release the THC (my friend told me )


----------



## betsy h.

Actually, ANY form of Cannabis would be highly useful as animal fodder- in fact, in the 1770's, on the large plantations of our founding fathers', it was the primary crop and used for many things- oil (from seeds), rope, cloth, paper, feed stuffs, and many more things. Fiber hemp has so little THC that it would take a tremendous amount to get the same effect as the female plants heavy in THC.

The US was once a 'hemp economy' and if we went back to growing fiber hemp, most of the economic woes in this country would vanish almost overnight. During WWII, farmers were encouraged to grow it- see the US gov. produced movie 'Hemp for Victory'. We can thank Wm. Randolph Hurst in the 20's for the making all Cannabis illegal.


----------



## adbniazi

I'am from Pakistan,Cannabis is common in Lahore city,When I was little I had a goat,She often ate it,I don't think there was any harm in that,But now I will gather information quickly


----------



## muleskinner2

Wolf Flower said:


> woman smoking marijuana during breastfeeding


I have seen them doing both, at the same time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We were TOLD to drink a beer to promote milk production.


----------



## Pony

This is an old thread, but...

Yes, they can eat it. Neighbor was growing her own, and feeding the leaves to her milkers.

It made the milk taste funky. Don't know if it made the goats mellow, but I doubt it. You have to heat weed to release the terpines that give the high.

I'm sure there are loads of goats in WI and the Dakotas who eat ditch weed, as there is a lot of it in undisturbed areas.


----------

